

Finally something that explains Rails architecture. - digamber_kamat
http://cfis.savagexi.com/2007/09/05/rails-unusual-architecture

======
delano
The HN convention for older articles is to append the title with the year.

    
    
        Finally something that explains Rails architecture [2007]

------
mileszs
Finally? This was posted in September of 2007. You can see the section under
"The Rails Way" used in a large number of plugins and gems, as well. The
pattern is no secret.

That said, it is a nice article. It's just not new.

There's been a fairly large refactoring/re-architecting for Rails 3,
including, unless I'm mistaken, avoiding alias_method_chain.

(I want to say that this whole pattern or ruby-ism is now being avoided in
Rails proper, but that would only be hearsay based on something I think I read
many months ago. ... Yehuda?)

~~~
dasil003
_There's been a fairly large refactoring/re-architecting for Rails 3,
including, unless I'm mistaken, avoiding alias_method_chain._

This is correct, and is a significant understatement. Rails 3 internals are on
the order of a complete rewrite at the architectural level. The OA is only of
interest for historical reasons at this point.

------
zppx
I mastered a little about Rails internals by looking at the source code (of
the framework), changing some methods (and entire classes) sometimes and by
reading the development mailing list, I recommend the same way of learning for
everyone working with Rails. Anyway, it would be nice to have an article
describing the changes Rails 3 will bring to this architecture.

------
jcapote
It's a good article, but it's pain points haven't been valid for a long time.
Also I believe rails 3 relies less on alias chaining and more on rack
middleware.

~~~
epochwolf
I've been knee deep in the source of Rails 3 since I'm developing against it
and the available document outside the source itself is ported from Rails 2
and often incorrect.

The source for Rails 3 is refreshingly clean and free of alias chains.
ActiveRecord is the exception, it still has quite a few of them in there.

